# Doe has a golf ball size lump on left jaw/neck



## gingit (Aug 5, 2012)

This is a first for me.
We are in an area with no goat-vets, only pets vets.
I wonder if I should try to get a horse vet to look at it.

Does it look familiar to anyone?


----------



## Symphony (Aug 5, 2012)

Your Goat may have CL.  I would get her tested right away and separate her from the rest of the herd.

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/cl/cl.shtml


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21163


----------



## gingit (Aug 5, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21163


Thanks! I read this post.
The location of the golf ball on my doe is higher, so I thought it may be a different thing.
Anyhow... I will be happy to apply some iodine on her tail ASAP & see what happens. 
This doe was my first doe ever, she is a good mother and a good milker, I would be very sad f she is seriousely sick.

Keep you posted.

Thanks!~


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 5, 2012)

*Myself and another person are having the same exact problem...

Here is the thread that talks about what we have done so far:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21163&p=1








*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 13, 2012)

*Any update on your girl?*


----------

